# MAJ OS sur apple TV



## GOOZ67 (2 Novembre 2008)

bonjour a tous 
est il possible de faire evoluer l'OS de L'ATV ? ma version est en 10.4.7 meme apres le patch 

un ideé ?


----------



## ipascm (19 Décembre 2008)

je ne comprends pas bien ta question:

cela veut t'il dire que tu as transformé ton apple tv en un mini mac sous leo
ou
que tu veux mettre à jour ton apple TV?

pour ce qui est de la première possibilité je ne crains qu'il soit possible de le faire évoluer...

je te renvoi à la discussion suivante : 
http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...270+apple+tv+leopard&hl=fr&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=fr


----------

